# John Adams: Blu Ray & The Greatest Game Ever Played: Blu Ray



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Just picked up both these titles at Best buy using price match to Walmart:

*John Adams: Blu Ray *($46.32)
*The Greatest Game Ever Played: Blu Ray *($18.88)

Based on various reviews - The Greatest Game...is highlight rated as a near-reference quality Blu Ray disk, both audio and video. More important, its a fantastic movie period.

Based on 14 Emmys and 8 Golden Globes - John Adams: Blu Ray is nothing short of a top shelf collectors edition miniseries. Saw most of it on HBO when originally broadcast, and appreciated just how special the casting, acting, scenery, script, and compelling action is....having it now in HD on Blu Ray makes it all the better.

Needless to say - recommend these both very highly.


----------



## johnck78 (Feb 19, 2007)

John Adams was fantastic, I just may purchase it on BD!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I preordered _John Adams_ on Amazon many months ago and just got it. Now I can delete it from my DVR and get all that space back. 

Another series that HBO ran a few years ago that is just awesome on Blu-Ray: _Band of Brothers_.

I never did see the entire series, but I got the BD set for Christmas from my parents and beginning on D-Day this year, I began watching the whole series. Now that I'm on summer vacation, I watch an episode each night or so and love the series. The PQ and audio is stunning!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Another series that HBO ran a few years ago that is just awesome on Blu-Ray: _Band of Brothers_.


Available at Barnes and Noble right now for $30. Use coupon code X8P4F9K for an additional $3 off.

It's also part of their B2G1 sale, but most of the rest of their titles are a bit too pricey.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Available at Barnes and Noble right now for $30. Use coupon code X8P4F9K for an additional $3 off.
> 
> It's also part of their B2G1 sale, but most of the rest of their titles are a bit too pricey.


You snooze, you lose, it's back up to $80.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Finally got through the entire John Adams Blu Ray series package.

WOW....this has to be one of the finest, if not *the* finest historical miniseries ever done...

Mrs HDTVFan and I watched all the episodes over a one-week period, and were spellbound on the great HD imagery, fantastic casting and acting, amazing historical scenery and costumes, and solid script.

HBO did a wonderful job in crafting this miniseries, and also in the Blu Ray multi-disk packaging to enjoy at home. There are plenty of terrific extras in there as well.

This thing is so good, it should be required viewing in every U.S. High School History class.


----------

